# South Metro Atlanta Show



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

This weekend was an absolutely exciting weekend! I was able to try a bunch of new things with my pup and finally meet a few members from this forum which I now consider good friends!!!!!! :wub: I Need to share some brags and some pictures -you are forewarned! 


Friday Enzo and I completed the AD yes it was cold and freezing --yes I am a Florida girl now and yes 40 degrees and rainy was brutal for me! --Enzo did absolutely fine








On Saturday we entered in our first conformation show under SV Judge Peter Arth. Our success was only due to qbchottu's awesome handling and presentation of my boy, which over-came me and Enzo's lack of ring-training --- the judge absolutely loved him. 

Interestingly enough he made more comments on his temperament than structure which was fabulous to hear. Oh and I learned suit sports are for mali not german shepherd dog --Enzo doesn't know that though lololol But thank you so much qbchottu for handling and all your help along the way :wub:  And thank you for the support Gwenhwyfair! -stihl is an awesome pup you are doing wonderful with his foundation ob work absolutely on the right track! Congrats on your VP with him as well! 
Thank you neko for the pictures 



A finger wag at me, --bad bad bad Magen too much calling of Enzo lolol Okay maybe I need the ring-training :wild:










































And some working pics for fun


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Way to go Magen and Enzo, the wonder dog (aka SG1 Poopy Pants) 

South Metro did a fantastic job putting on their first ever SV conformation show! Great field, very welcoming and the coolest thing of all was how WL and SL people came together and supported each other.

Everyone had fun, learned and best of all had a good day filled with comraderie. 

We made new friends and connections. Ash worked her patootie off helping introduce some WL owners to the show ring so all in all a super positive day good for dogs and humans!


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats to you and Enzo! I love all of the pictures!

Really wish I could have made it, but hopefully I can catch another show soon.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It's a lot of fun!

BTW - It was also so wonderful to meet Neko in person.

She is very, very gifted photographer, professional but also just a genuinely nice lady.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> the coolest thing of all was how WL and SL people came together and supported each other.
> 
> Everyone had fun, learned and best of all had a good day filled with camaraderie.


That was absolutely fabulous to see as well  Everyone helping each other out running leashes back and forth grooming supplies ect ect was a great tine


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and well done!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! You corrected my spelling Magen.



Good friends don't let friends misspell words.  

I gotta get some pics of the Stihl man up.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Liulfr said:


> Congrats to you and Enzo! I love all of the pictures!
> 
> Really wish I could have made it, but hopefully I can catch another show soon.



Thank you! Yes and hope to see you at club sometime!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> LOL! You corrected my spelling Magen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely hehhe and you need to show off that handsome pup!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

nice meeting so many of you!!! and your amazing furkids!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Neko said:


> nice meeting so many of you!!! and your amazing furkids!


You as well! And thank you so much for the pictures  They look great


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What fun, looks like a great weekend with good friends and beautiful dogs.


----------

